# I got clipped by tractor-trailer this morning / ISSUE RESOLVED -- Taxi Lease Reimbursed



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Driver side is really messed up with busted windows. I hope the claim adjuster totals it, so I can move on with my life.

I'm back driving a taxi for the time being.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ick. Keep us posted. Ive wondered how the claims process works in reality. Were u with pax or no?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Ick. Keep us posted. Ive wondered how the claims process works in reality. Were u with pax or no?


 No, I was on my way home with groceries on the front seat. Adjuster comes tomorrow morning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Driver side is really messed up with busted windows. I hope the claim adjuster totals it, so I can move on with my life.
> 
> I'm back driving a taxi for the time being.


Call 1 800 big truck
Accident lawyer


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sue for lost wages as well..

Those commercial isnurers will pay out mucho for you to stay home for a couple weeks. Much better holidays than risking your neck ubering or in a taxi.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Sue for lost wages as well..
> 
> Those commercial isnurers will pay out mucho for you to stay home for a couple weeks. Much better holidays than risking your neck ubering or in a taxi.


I have commercial insurance with Geico


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Driver side is really messed up with busted windows. I hope the claim adjuster totals it, so I can move on with my life.
> 
> I'm back driving a taxi for the time being.


Been there, done that. Double trailer gravel hauler spun my car around and pushed me down the freeway sideways for a couple hundred feet. The truck driver claimed I sideswiped him, after I had moved over to let him pass. I now have a dashcam. I hope you have one too.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I have commercial insurance with Geico


I meant the truck drivers policy to be honest..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm seriously considering the finance company repoing this car. However, I would have to get a regular job if I do go through the process of getting the car restored again. Uber/Lyft is not profitable on the most part.

The economics of leasing a taxi is about the same result in wages, but at least I can go back to being rude and speaking my mind.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I'm seriously considering the finance company repoing this car. However, I would have to get a regular job if I do go through the process of getting the car restored again. Uber/Lyft is not profitable on the most part.
> 
> The economics of leasing a taxi is about the same result in wages, but at least I can go back to being rude and speaking my mind.


And of course... when someone projectile vomits in the taxi... it's not your car?

Here in Orlando, (assuming you are willing to work nights) the economics of leasing a taxi is very much favorable compared to uber. Heck i know a few people who just slapped a taxi sign on their roof and got commercial insurane and even THAT is better than uber here and now.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Been there, done that. Double trailer gravel hauler spun my car around and pushed me down the freeway sideways for a couple hundred feet. The truck driver claimed I sideswiped him, after I had moved over to let him pass. I now have a dashcam. I hope you have one too.


I'm surprised anyone is Ubering without a dash cam these days.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bodie Bunk said:


> I'm surprised anyone is Ubering without a dash cam these days.


The incident I described happened in 2013, before I ever heard of Uber. I agree, a dual dashcam with pax monitoring along with traffic is a must. I don't use my car, so a forward camera is sufficient. Also, I've known all my clients for years (in one case over 40) so I have no need to record them.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Driver side is really messed up with busted windows. I hope the claim adjuster totals it, so I can move on with my life.
> 
> I'm back driving a taxi for the time being.


Sorry to hear about your car dude. Keep us posted what happens with your insurance.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> Sorry to hear about your car dude. Keep us posted what happens with your insurance.


Insurance company is buying it out from me. I'll be checking for the payoff from the lien holder before making a choice.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm in a brand new car now, with a 11 miles on it. I'll be turning the taxi in by later this week.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Nobody driving for Uber has a $5,000 commercial insurance policy. But then again you are a Uber driver and that shows your mentality so maybe you do have a $5,000 policy.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> Nobody driving for Uber has a $5,000 commercial insurance policy. But then again you are a Uber driver and that shows your mentality so maybe you do have a $5,000 policy.


I'm a skilled taxi driver that knows his geography very well. I have ridesharing insurance and was in an accident offline, headed home with groceries on the front seat. Dash cam shows that I was not working, in my own time.

I was genuinely covered!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I'm in a brand new car now, with a 11 miles on it. I'll be turning the taxi in by later this week.


Glad things worked out for you.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Glad things worked out for you.


Insurance company is reimbursing me for the the two weeks I leased a taxi.

Check is in the mail!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

My insurance company raised my monthly rate, for the next twelve months $28.00

I thought it would have been far higher.

I still love them.


----------



## Rachel Merrow (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes, the insurance rates vary and can be increased by the insurance provider.


----------

